# what was your biggest brown trout?



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

What was your biggest brown? :sniper:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

25 inches, in Rock Creek, near Clinton, Montana, on a number 6 troth salmon fly. I also caught two 21 inchers just this last summer out at Fish Creek. They should be even bigger this year!


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

the biggest one that I caught was 6 pounds.Back in the 80's my dad
nail a 23 pounder while fishing for salmon. :sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

24 1/2 incher Velva Sportsmans, April, two years ago. #12 olive bugeye damsel.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

23 1/2", Caught above the Nye mine on the stillwater near columbus MT. Using a Green Machine with a #12 prince nymph dropper, he took the Machine. I caught a 20" just an hour later, after dark, on a #6 ***** creek but i had the front rubber legs trimmed off so it was more like, say, a montana nymph. Great fishing!

Lillehoff aka DCOYNUT


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

About two pounds...I'd guess 16" on "the otter" a planerboard with seven streamer flies in between it and the handle. On a small lake near Nordli, Norway. Also caught lots of fish between 10 and 14 inches there...nothing monsterous but MAN was it a blast.

DCOYNUT - Good to see you more active on this site too!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Boy maybe an 18 incher, but then again I only fly fish on rivers for them.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Never caught a brown, but I've caught a lot brookies and rainbows.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

HAHA NJ ! I cruise this site everyday but i never post! I'm glad there is a place where we can all get/give info. Thanks again NODAK Out doors!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

After noon everyone,

New Year Eve 2000, along Spring Creek, almost dark, last cast
it was I believe a Rainbow (18"), rod eyelets, line on reel, reel, net,
fingers, hip waders, were all frozen over.

Just put everything in the Pick-up and took off for home.

By the time I was home, everything thawed out, guted fish out if yard.

Ate it later.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> New Year Eve 2000, along Spring Creek, almost dark, last cast
> it was I believe a Rainbow (18"), rod eyelets, line on reel, reel, net,
> fingers, hip waders, were all frozen over.


Hate to judge, but we are talking browns here.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Catch and release in Fish Creek near Bismarck. Beautiful fish in there! - that's why it is so tough to see ice fishermen pulling them out with worms and marshmallows and taking them home. ??to eat or throw out?? To each their own, but still, What a Waste! Sorry guys, had to get my soapbox out.......


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think mine is 0lbs 0ozs :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Catch and release in Fish Creek near Bismarck. Beautiful fish in there! - that's why it is so tough to see ice fishermen pulling them out with worms and marshmallows and taking them home. ??to eat or throw out?? To each their own, but still, What a Waste! Sorry guys, had to get my soapbox out.......


Amen to that! I'm glad Velva Sportsmens is closed from November to April! Although I have seen huge stringers come out in the spring. I'd bet nearly all of those fish go to waste, Especially after they fry one up. Yuck!!!! uke:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

23" straight river.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Will the infamous, Taper Tail Brown Trout, count as a release?

:lol: :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

caught a 10 incher once while fishing for bass, but didnt have a trout stamp, so i had to let him go.

My uncle has a rainbow that he had stuffed. that thing is HUGE, its over 24 inches for sure, but am not positive on the length. it was landed back in the 70's i assume localy.


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

I caught a nice 26 incher in northern Arizona. That is about the only good fish that i pulled out of Arizona.


----------



## bobberdown (Mar 22, 2005)

A 5lb 11oz Caught on the white River in AR. On dough bait.








the bait was Secret Bait. http://www.fidnet.com/~docloc/Secret Bait.htm :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wasn't the record Brown just caught in Nodak off the Garrison Tailrace? 
Like thirty something pds.


----------



## Grey Scot (Jan 5, 2005)

31lbs 11 oz 35.5 inch fish was caught below the Garrison Dam on the Missouri River near Pick City ND on 4lb test. Weighed in at Scott's Bait and Tackle of Pick City. Witnessed by Jeff Hendrickson of ND Game and Fish.

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/news/2005/0502.html (scroll down).

http://mail.misu.nodak.edu/~kevin.vang/DSC00048.JPG , 
http://mail.misu.nodak.edu/~kevin.vang/DSC00049.JPG


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

21" brown trout a couple of years ago....


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Twenty-nine inches even. On a dry fly, #8 HEX Mayfly.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

five pounds and a few ounces, Willow Creek, Montana on a woolly worm. also caught a couple of six pound rainbows that day. That used to be my favorite stream in Montana. This was in the early 1950's. Understand that the fishing is better then ever in Montana and this summer I intend to spend a lot of time out there.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Last year was a great year in the UP, I caught eight browns over 20" on dries, all were released. My biggest is just over 25" caught on a #14 quill body I tied ten minutes before I left the house for the river.


----------



## sandman (Oct 27, 2004)

9Lb 13Oz from Shannon Lake, SK. I'm looking at the beast on my wall right now. :beer:


----------



## sportytj (Mar 29, 2006)

Ive caught many many browns i consider them trash fish in Utah lol. 20 inchers in small creeks


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

6 lbs, on a five weight, wild, in the river, just last thursday. Beat my record of a five pounder I caught the previous Saturday.


----------



## golfertrout (Jul 7, 2009)

24 incher 7.5 pounds


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

8 pound brown at the Garrison tail race about 7 years ago. Same weekend, same spot, caught a 6.4 pound cut throat. It was a good weekend. I had them both mounted, but the mounts were stolen when i last moved.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

27 3/4" Brown weighed in at 8 1/2 lbs on the Snake river in Eastern Idaho.
Several much larger have been taken this last spring in this area on the Snake river.
In my area Browns dominate the spring catch, with large 'bows coming on after the yearly run-off.


----------

